# What are your "Go to" tools for layout and benchwork building?



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Which power tools do you favor and find yourself using regularly because they provide flexibility and convenience in constructing and /or occasionally "updating" your layout?

For me, almost everything needed doing can be accomplished using four power tools:


Dremel 4200 (fortunately I've encountered none of the shortcomings and failures numerous other user reviews have reported about this model Dremel.)
 Rockwell RK7323 BladeRunner X2 (with RW9266 Cross Cut Sled Accessory and RW9265 Wall Storage Mount)
 WORX WX429L WORXSAW
 my trusty Craftsman portable electric drill


What power tools do you depend on and use regularly?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With the Mianne Benchwork, I'm hoping a screwdriver will do the trick.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

chop saw , table saw, air nail tool . brad air tool, impact driver , square. tape measure and carpenter pencil .


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

My circular saw, cordless drill, jig saw, dremel and socket set....I can't do a thing without 'em


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Power miter saw, carpenter's square, cordless drill / driver.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I always keep my corded drill handy. It never fails the battery dies right when you get into a groove.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

FRAME & BENCHWORK
power mitre saw
circular saw
caulk gun w/ liquid nails
cordless drill/driver w/ extra batteries

LAYOUT
multi tester
dremel
white glue
hobby size back saw w/ mitre box
white glue
hobby size drill
white glue
mini screw drivers 
white glue
side cutters
wire crimpers
scroll saw
and some white glue


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

All of these electrical power tools and I am still using a hand saw. I my main go to tools are my Soldering Iron, that hand saw, hand drill, and whatever else I buy in the future.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Colorado1445 said:


> All of these electrical power tools and I am still using a hand saw. I my main go to tools are my Soldering Iron, that hand saw, hand drill, and whatever else I buy in the future.


Nothing wrong with hand tools, by any means. A friend of mine makes traditional beam and post buildings for a living, and he uses mostly hand tools. He can cut a PT 2x4 with a hand saw almost as fast as I can do it with a circular saw.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Given's and druthers a la Armstrong.

Experience.

List of "Don't EVER do that AGAIN!!!" (duckunder entrance, for example)

Quarter inch squares graph paper 18 X11.

Drafter's compass with lead and point.

Hobby ruler with scales to the inch.

Track plan from above.

1" masking tape to map out the benchwork and track plan on the floor in 1:1 scale. Really helpful to stand over it and see how it'll fit later.

Circular saw

Table saw (ripping 1 X 4 to make L-girders)

Driver and drill set with lithium rechargables

Driver bit set

Bucket of wood screws from 1.25" all the way up to 3.5"

Carpenter's square

4' level and straightedge

Two sawhorses

Awl

Pliers

Oscillating blade tool

Tape measure

Clamps

Rubber mallet

Framing hammer

Jig saw

1.5" hole saw blade

Countersink bit to get screw heads below sub-roadbed surface.

Chalk line (yup, it has its uses)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Barely mentioned; a light duty say 25 watt Soldering Iron
with resin core solder and resin flux.

A small table vise is also handy for cutting track
or brass pieces.

A set of cheap artist paint brushes from 
Walmart crafts section if you plan to do any
scenic work.

A Kadee coupler adjustment tool if you will
be using and changing out Kadee couplers.

Don


----------

